# Anyone in the Manchester/Lancashire area



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi all


Im after some help, anyone who lives near me willing to help? I want to try my hand at a bit of showing, Im a complete novice with a chocolate point siamese boy.

I dont know where to start or what I need to do, Looking for someone who doesnt mind sharing tips and knowledge to get me started


thanks in advance


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi, I moved away 2 years ago but there are some members who show from that area so am sure they will post on here soon enough 

If you have any general questions feel free to ask, thats what the forum is for and we all can talk cats for hours


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Whereabouts do you live? I live in Wigan. I have shown in the past and I'm thinking of starting again with one of my Birman girls. I still know the ropes.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think you would benefit from a Siamese breeder/exhibitor from the area. 

Why not contact a breeder from a club & ask if they would be willing to help? You may be surprised as they may want to bite your hand off at the opportunity to chat about something they love.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

there is a show in preston next week (26th).. go to gccf show page to get details..

pop along and have a chat to owners..


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We can help with the basics, what you need, i.e white blankets, white bowls for food & water, cat carrier we can tell you how the GCCF shows work, i.e kicked out after 10am for open judging, but the best person to ask about grooming is someone that shows a siamese and if there is no-one on here then the best place would be at a show, most people at shows are only too willing too help out a newbie.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everyone, looks like a trip to Preston drag the poor hubby along whats the best time to arrive?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aim to be there about 1 or 2 in the afternoon.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

There is a yahoogroup called NoviceBreederAdvice. Whilst most people on there are both novice and experienced breeders, there are also many wannabe breeders but everyone on there shows their cats and they would be more than willing to discuss showing with you. I know there are a LOT of Siamese breeders on there. I know a lady called Audrey who breeds Siamese and lives in the Manchester area and another lady who lives near Ellesmere Port. If you join that group you would be able to introduce yourself to them.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I show siamese but not in your area and usually show down south. PM me if you have any questions.


----------

